
Zed Shaw: Python Is My make - inklesspen
http://www.zedshaw.com/blog/2008-04-18.html
======
henning
"In a dynamic language like Python or Ruby I don’t have this problem at all.
There is no need for a make to run my program. I just run it."

Does he think all statically typed languages are compiled-only and can't be
run with an interpreter or from a REPL?

~~~
etal
"Dynamic" has to be one of the most misleading terms in casually discussing
programming languages.

<http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/1562#comment-18623>

Not sure whether to throw SCons into the discussion.

------
holygoat
Misuse of "compiled". Zed fail.

I use a compiled language all day that gives me a console, no separate compile
stage, etc. _sigh_

~~~
lithp
SBCL?

~~~
euccastro
Python would be another example. It's compiled into bytecode. It _could_
conceivably be compiled into x86 machine code on-the-fly (think Psyco). It's
just hard to do, but for the same reasons a static Python compiler to assembly
would be hard to do; the REPL is not making things much harder here.

